# November Trout Release @ Antim



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

I've heard that around Thanksgiving they release more trout at Antrim. These are supposed to be larger fish. After checking the Ohio Department of Nat. Resources page and searching the forum...I haven't found a date. Does anybody know when this is or have any information about it? :F


----------



## alshizle (Sep 2, 2006)

it is next wednesday at 12 the trout are 2 to 6 pounds


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

last year i called the ODNR to get exact details


----------



## leaflet (Jun 6, 2006)

I went to the October release, and got skunked! I saw some people got fish on almost every cast. But when I used the same bait I had no luck. what is the best time to fish the trout in antrim? 
By the way, I saw quite a few people kept more than the limit. Hope this time they would change a little bit. It's the turkey day, not the trout holiday.


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

I was at the October trout release. I didnt see anybody take more than the limit. In fact, I didn't see to many people even catch a limit where I was. I took my 5 on yellow powerbait. The shore was pretty packed...Im hoping there will be fewer people this time.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Fewer people, no chance


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

2-6 pounds got to get my dad to take me lol, i am a noob to trout fishing (even though trout was my first fish ever caught) but what should i use? i do not fly fish. should i use small spinners or what? thanks for any help.


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

Some people use small spinners and do ok. Personally I usually do really well with 4 lb. line...a very small hook....and yellow powerbait...then I squirt trout attractant on it and fish about a foot off the bottom. Ive used minnows in the past...but the powerbait works better.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Minnows ,waxworms, small spoons, powerbait, jigs they all work well Bubba


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

are we talking the day before thanksgiving? Just want to be sure.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Day before thanksgiving


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

The day B4 Thanksgiving. I myself don't go there anymore. 

Ask Misfit why I don't go there anymore. 

You better get there about 5 a.m. and wait for the trucks with the fish. Otherwise you WON'T get a spot to put your chair.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Ask Misfit why I don't go there anymore.


 i think your girlfriend and her sidekicks got banned from there,so you're safe now


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

can anyone take a picture of all these people there fishing? I cannot visualise that, this is fairly big lake, no bank space?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

leckig said:


> can anyone take a picture of all these people there fishing? I cannot visualise that, this is fairly big lake, no bank space?


plenty of bank space on the back side, but ppl to lazy to walk that far.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

lol well looks like im walking if everyone is there (if i go). but im thinking a workday...day before thanksgiving people going out of state, wont be that many people there. or am i wrong?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> plenty of bank space on the back side, but ppl to lazy to walk that far.


 or too old and tired


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bubba bass bigfoot said:


> lol well looks like im walking if everyone is there (if i go). but im thinking a workday...day before thanksgiving people going out of state, wont be that many people there. or am i wrong?


Bubba, I can tell you have never been there for this  As has been said if your not there at 5:30-6:00 #1 YOU CAN'T FIND A PLACE TO PARK CLOSE TO THE LAKE, #2 THE SIDE CLOSE TO THE ENTRANCE WILL BE FILLED UP. 
If your planning on going I'd suggest you get there EARLY!!!!! That place is packed.Word of advise to anyone going: DO NOT PARK IN THE GRASS you will be ticketed and towed, also watch parking on private strees as well, every year there are several cars towed and ticketed. This is a total cluster if you know what I mean


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been told that in general fishing is better on the east side anyway. I guess the slope is steeper so deeper water is closer to the shore. 


The early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

there are plenty of spot to park, if you don't mind walking abit to the lake.. i'll more than likely go there to walk casey and watch the madness..  might even bring a pole too.. 
misfit.. let me know if you're going.. i can push you on your wheelchair faar away from the crowd for you doooood..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,sprout.i'm debating it.if i do,i'll let you know.just don't run with my wheelchair.the brakes ain't real good


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hopefully its got big enough wheels to go off trails with.. heh heh.. no brakes, no problems.. them rocks on the slope will stop ya..  
let me know if you go though.. so i can look out for you..


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

Last time I showed up around 10:30...just in time to get a good spot. I was lucky...they released the fish about 10 feet from where I was sitting. 

I wouldnt walk to the other side...not because I'm lazy....just because I think you have a better chance at catching them where they release them. 

What irritated me was, once they started releasing them...people started wedging in between people who had sort of established a spot. Literally people will cast over your line and crowd really close to you. All of the unwritten rules of fishing go out the window.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

sooo who's all going to be there wednesday?? i'll be there with my dog.. look for my camo leash..


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

me and my dad might go, might, i hope so.
it will be my first day off for thanksgiving, and my first trip in about 2 months plus.

just look for the the two guys with the red backpack, and the 15 year old with the beard. lol


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

where the "*SPOT*" was 2 years ago? Just ask Mike, (*fishingredhawk*) There was a bunch of "*us*" just to the right of the "college girl stretching platform" as you walk in to the lake.  
Mike was over on the north side if I remember correctly? He walked over to us and showed off his 3(?) I think? Beautiful. Just beautiful fish, 4-5lb'ers.

BUT!!! I wouldn't go there if you gave me a $100.00 bucks an hour after that day.

Take a camera with you.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

How is the fishing after the day of the release? I'm thinking of going on Thanksgiving when there surely should be less people. How long do the trout survive in Antrim (i know they will still be alive the next day  )? I know they need pretty specific conditions for good survival.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> How is the fishing after the day of the release? I'm thinking of going on Thanksgiving when there surely should be less people. How long do the trout survive in Antrim (i know they will still be alive the next day  )? I know they need pretty specific conditions for good survival.



It is illegal to fish in all Metro parks on Thanksgiving day! Please stay away! I will be doing a state funded study on holiday fishing and I don't want any interruptions. Please don't make me report you to the authorities! You have been warned!!!!! I will know who you are!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

are you being serious stalker???


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bubba,i'll bail you out if you get busted


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

lol i wont be there thanksgiving i will be eating and watching football lol, but thanks i would do the same lol. but looks like we will have to bail outdoorsmen out lol stalker is going to be stalking him


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

StreamStalker, you haven't been around long enough to run some of us older guys off!  Nice try. I'll be sure to find you when I get there. Bubba, let me know if you change your mind, we can set up right next to him!!!! 
Buy the way, the trout do very well in there. There are still trout swimming there long after the release. I know guys that have fished there in December and January and still catch some decent trout.


----------



## weaze1 (Nov 16, 2006)

i have a question 
hopefully someone can answer it 

i've been to antim a couple of times and gotten a nice bass here and there

but always in the morning 

how late is the lake open to fish?

i know it's a metro park
and alot of them close at a certain time

i'll be there after i get off work at around 430 

be wearing a buckeyes jacket if ya want to say hi


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

im guessing dark. but not sure.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Honestly can't tell you that. I know a guy that goes there for Crappie after he leaves work. He's a bar tender and gets off at 2:30-3:00. He usually fishes until 9:00 or so and has never been bothered. Check the sign by the walk way maybe it says.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i think the park itself closes, but that doesn't mean you can't ride your bike on their trail tho.. you just can't park there.. i believe there is a parking area by the police station.. 
dale you going tomorrow??


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure, I may show up later. I have a few things to get done tomorrow first, if I can I'll be there.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

cool. i doubt i will fish myself.. i'm just going there to check out the crowd..


----------



## nomore3putts (Apr 15, 2004)

Official Hours are like 6AM - 11PM, but rarely enforced, it is on a sign. I'm there on some nice summer evenings catching cats 'til like 1AM, 2AM. When the idiots in their belly-boats show up for late night bassin'. :C 

Patroled by Cols. Police, they won't bother fishermen, just looking for "party-goers". I've talked to them way past closing time, they just ask how the bite was etc.

I'm with trucked though, $100/hr for that madness. I showed up early one year with my kids, pretty young (elementary school aged) at the time. We got there plenty early (2+ hr wait)... got a good spot.

Soon as the fish are released, the rudeness began. Hillbilly's casting right over my daughter's shoulder. Tangling up lines, unreal. You hook into one of those 4-5lber's and it goes on a little run, right thru 4 more peoples lines, no thanks.


----------



## alshizle (Sep 2, 2006)

so is there going to be more people tommorow than there was in the october release


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

it supposed to be a nice day.. anything can happen..


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i am going with bubba tomarrow, i hope i get my first trout. what kingd of trout do they stock it with???


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

micro,tomorrow they stock rainbow and golden rainbows up to 8 pounds.good luck to you and bubba.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

8lbs wow, we might, alldepends on how my dad feels.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here's a couple limits from a few years ago.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

at the number of people there on Thanksgiving. It's not like when the smaller fish are released though. 
Antrim source of water is from where they hit water when it was a quarry and the water is cold. In the summer when I wade it I have measured as much as a 20 degree difference in the water around various parts of the lake. As far as supporting trout all year, I have caught trout there in July and August with a spoon by tossing it in the deepest part and doing a slow retrieve.
As stated above, the park officially closes at 11:00pm but as long as you don't come across a newbie officer trying to make an impression the police don't usually bother you. Night fishing is an experience there. The number of snakes, otters and beavers that come out is incredible. Most of them are along the "river side" of the lake.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

so who on this site is going to be there???


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I'm heading their right now,trying to get my buddie his first trout we have been steeheading alot and he's been skunked.i'll have on a Corona hat and a black poolover say hi.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm heading up to try the Delaware Wildlife Area on Thursday, but I'll stop first at Antrim. I'll be flyfishing. 
It's usually less crowded the day after the fish drop. If you wait until dinner time, the crowd will disappear. 
I was there one year at the release and it was shoulder to shoulder. I think the next year, they made the first few hours youth only.
Where you set up to fish doesn't seem important, because for the first few days the fish just circle the lake. Good luck and Happy T-day to all.


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

It was fun out there today! Tons of people...but I got there around 9 so I could get a parking spot and good spot to fish. It got really crowded as soon as they released the fish. I saw some people walk away with huge stringers of fish...I managed to get 4.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Is there a posting of where the trout are stocked at I check dnr no info. I am looking at north cleveland area west. Did they stock Norwalk?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

trout sure are a pretty fish. I have caught hundreds of brooks and browns but never a rainbow. I think I may stop by this weekend.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

though the fall stockings are done for the year,here's the schedule from the dnr page.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/trout/falltrout.htm


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

me and my dad and micro just got there to late, and could not get a good spot.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

How deep in Antrim????


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

antrim is reportedly up to 80 feet deep in spots.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Hey there frustrated. after seeing you today I finally got to experience the trout release with a rod in hand today. I got skunked in the hour and a half that I was there, but had a great time and I learned a few things out there. Those were really nice fish you caught today. They look even bigger in person. I'm going to try again tommorow, and if I don't get one well maybe I will consider photography or go back to bass fishing lol. Anyway nice meeting you out there.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

knight watch out this posted by stalker read it lol

It is illegal to fish in all Metro parks on Thanksgiving day! Please stay away! I will be doing a state funded study on holiday fishing and I don't want any interruptions. Please don't make me report you to the authorities! You have been warned!!!!! I will know who you are!
__________________


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Stalker better watch out himself. I know a few that will be looking for him tomorrow!! Beware of men in uniforms and camo clothes. They'll be looking for Stalker  You have been busted Stalker!  I tried that afew years ago and really think it drew more people. I do agree the day after is much easier.

You guy go tomorrow and enjoy it. The crowd will be gone and the fish are still there. Believe me they were not all caught today. My son always goes the day after and does really well. Besides he nevers has to deal with the crazys that go the first day. Good luck guys. :B


----------



## alshizle (Sep 2, 2006)

so i dont understand can you or can you not fish tommorow at antrim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

*YES you can fish, it was only a joke!!!!!* 

Stalker was kidding Bubba in his post. Go and enjoy!!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i thought he might be.


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Knightwinder...its too bad you didnt get one today. Definitely try again...Ive still been catching the trout they released back in October...so theres a good chance to go back and get some that were released yesterday. My favorite spot to fish is the southwest corner...it kind of comes to a point down there. Its very deep and shady...they're always jumping out of the water over there. Nice meeting you today. Good luck.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i was there early this afternoon.. walked around the west side only.. saw some folks with nice catches and some with none.. the best was when i saw 2 golden ones swim together in the NW corner.. lots of folks were coming and going.. we parked almost right by the gate..


----------



## alshizle (Sep 2, 2006)

i was in the north west corner and caught 1 nice sized one and lost 3. i saw many trout moving aroun where i was. when will the trout stop moving around the lake and where is the best place for them tommorow


----------

